# Today on RO



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 2, 2009)

[align=center]






*Tuesday June 2nd 2009*
*
Good morning to some afternoon to other 
and evening to a few

Let make today a great day.
Take pictures of those kids and pets*
*






If yuor not sure how to Quote someone April asked a very good question and Minda gave a great Answer.

:wink

Please remember to give permission to use those Photo's around the forum.

:yeahthat:







I did not see any birthdays in the special day thread. 
If I missed you please add them below so we can so happy birthday or gotcha day

Please add those special occasions to this 






Kathleen has a new baby lion head go check them out.

arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:

Tori got 2 new buns last week go welcome the whole gang.

:heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat:

McBryant lost 2 buns very close together and now has there third one on the mend go welcome them.

:brown-bunny:brown-bunny:brown-bunny

Marj just got there new bunny last week go welcome them.

:airborne::airborne::airborne:

We mat have a bunny cat pair go welcome this new family.

:adorable::adorable::adorable:

Bunny girl has 7 buns joining the forum go welcome them.

:clapping::clapping::clapping:

Make sure you go welcome all of our new members.

:welcome1:welcome1:welcome1:welcome1:welcome1








Ways to make a hutch safer can y'all help out.

Does your bun have a best friend?

Can a bun and cat live together?

2 males together can it work?

bunny tails anyone

We don't want to share






Kirby sneezing

Bun not pooping after new hay

Head tilt 

Bun has a cold can anyone help







Do you take the babys back

Giving birth in a week

Dutch Breeders







Bonding time

Urine color
*[/align][align=center]*Weed Killer








Baby bun in AL








A lot have been updated go check them all out!!!!!







Theres a lot going on over here to * 







*
Breed all about it*

*In this game I am going to put a picture of a bun and you have to guess the breed*. *It will* *be a pure breed from the Rabbitry section.*







I will switch from Guess The Member to Breed all about it.
[/align]


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 2, 2009)

Is that a palomino?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 2, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Is that a palomino?



No wrong answer.

Try again
It a baby of its breed and there are only a seclect few members that own these


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 2, 2009)

Thrianta?


----------



## bunnytamer (Jun 2, 2009)

Is it a Flemish Giant?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 2, 2009)

*bunnytamer wrote: *


> Is it a Flemish Giant?



Correct

Yah:biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 3, 2009)

Just giving a heads up to the person who does the news on Saturday, it's Magic's 4th birthday. I have put it in the special day thread, but just in case someone doesn't see it  

Emily


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 3, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Just giving a heads up to the person who does the news on Saturday, it's Magic's 4th birthday. I have put it in the special day thread, but just in case someone doesn't see it
> 
> Emily


PM Minda or Elf Mommy she does the news on saturday. She will make sure to add it


----------



## Bethi7 (Jun 3, 2009)

um.............argenta de creme


----------

